# Calling all people who have adopted from animal charities!



## Woodysausage (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello there

Im doing a college project entitled Investigate the rescue and rehoming methods of animal welfare charities for my BTEC Level 3 Diploma in Animal Management and I was wondering if youd be good enough to help me.

I am looking for people who have rehomed animals through the following charities: 
RSPCA
Blue Cross
Cats Protection
Dogs Trust
Holly Hedge Animal Sanctuary (Bristol)
The Moggery (Bristol)
Avon Small Animal Rescue (Bristol)

If you have adopted any animals through these charities and have a few minutes to spare Id very much appreciate it if you could answer the following questions:

1.	Which charity did you choose and why?
2.	Did you have to undergo a home check before adoption and if so, were you happy with the way this was carried out?
3.	How long was it before you were told you were suitable?
4.	Did you have a clear idea of the type of animal you wanted (long haired, short haired, age, sex or even species!) and did you come away with what you wanted or were you persuaded by the charity to take something else?
5.	Was any aftercare provided by the charity? For example, if your animal had an existing condition did they continue to pay for treatment, or if a condition developed after you took the animal home did they contribute to treatment?
6.	Did you receive a home visit or follow up call after adoption?
7.	After adoption did feel that the charity had matched you up to the correct animal for you?
8.	Were you happy with the service that the charity provided during the adoption process and if not is there anything that you think could be improved upon?

If you could reply to these questions via email to [email protected] that would be brilliant as I cant access forums at college, however if would prefer just to reply on the forum that would be fine as I can access them from home.

Many thanks for all of your help.

Jo


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Woodysausage said:


> 1.	Which charity did you choose and why? DOGS TRUST.LOCAL,FRIEND WORKS THERE
> 2.	Did you have to undergo a home check before adoption and if so, were you happy with the way this was carried out? YES,AND YES!
> 3.	How long was it before you were told you were suitable? NEXT DAY
> 4.	Did you have a clear idea of the type of animal you wanted (long haired, short haired, age, sex or even species!) and did you come away with what you wanted or were you persuaded by the charity to take something else? I JUST 'KNEW' WHEN I SAW THE DOG
> ...


ANSWERS IN THE QUOTE,IN UPPERCASE! Not shouting:thumbup:


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Woodysausage said:


> Hello there
> 
> Im doing a college project entitled Investigate the rescue and rehoming methods of animal welfare charities for my BTEC Level 3 Diploma in Animal Management and I was wondering if youd be good enough to help me.
> 
> ...


I hope this worked okay the red bits are my reply :thumbup:


----------

